

In pace requiescat (On XHTML & HTML5) - sjs382
http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2009/jul/08/xhtml/

======
ableal
Do not miss the third or so link:

[http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/07/06/this-is-the-
hous...](http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/07/06/this-is-the-house)

Funny post, and good followup comments.

